# help me take care of an baby egg, and when it hatches.



## i-am-me (Mar 31, 2007)

Please give me some information so i can raise my baby pigeon. i just got a egg yesterday.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The parents will take care of everything if you let them. Do they have a proper nest box or nest bowl and nesting material? There should be a second egg coming along shortly. Once the second egg arrives, the parents will start incubating the eggs, and in about 18 days or so, there will be baby pigeons. The pigeons will do a far better job of raising the babies than any human could, and the babies will be healthier if raised by their parents.

Terry


----------



## i-am-me (Mar 31, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> The parents will take care of everything if you let them. Do they have a proper nest box or nest bowl and nesting material? There should be a second egg coming along shortly. Once the second egg arrives, the parents will start incubating the eggs, and in about 18 days or so, there will be baby pigeons. The pigeons will do a far better job of raising the babies than any human could, and the babies will be healthier if raised by their parents.
> 
> Terry




Oh thanks a lot. But should I let the parents fly around or just let them locked up the coop and take care of the baby?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

i-am-me said:


> Oh thanks a lot. But should I let the parents fly around or just let them locked up the coop and take care of the baby?


Best keep them in to take care of the baby or babies. How about the the questions I asked about a nest bowl and nesting material?

Terry


----------

